# Gewinnt den mobilen Gasgrill Bruzz Willi BW1.1 - Fahrrad Edition



## Spaßfischer (26. September 2022)

Hechtsteaks beim Deadbait angeln


----------



## Vanner (26. September 2022)

Steaks, Würste, Fisch und etwas Gemüse würden sich, bei mir, sicherlich gut auf dem Grill machen. Und das nicht nur beim Angeln sondern auch auf dem Balkon, wo bei uns Holzkohlegrills verboten sind.


----------



## Fishhunter97 (26. September 2022)

Steaks und Würstchen, der Klassiker eben 
Aber auch Gemüsepakete kommen drauf.


----------



## Pupser (26. September 2022)

Dem Namen nach, sollte er wohl ganz hervorragend für Bruzzler funktionieren.


----------



## Gert-Show (26. September 2022)

Da auf vielen Campingplätzen Holzkohlegrills verboten sind, wäre so ein kleiner kompakter Gasgrill eine tolle Ergänzung, ich würde neben Steaks und Würstchen auch selbst gefangenen Fisch darauf zubereiten.


----------



## Justin123 (26. September 2022)

Steaks, Würstchen oder auch mal n paar Gambas, Sucuk vom Grill ist auch ziemlich geil. Schaafskäse mit Knoblauch.


----------



## Nuesse (26. September 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> was Ihr auf dem Bruzz Willi grillen würdet!


Lecker Bratkartoffeln


----------



## Stippi68 (26. September 2022)

Lauter leckere Sachen.
Grillkäse, Garnelen, Lammstacks, Frikadellen, Civapcici, Fisch, Fischfrikadellen, Hühnersuppe erwärmen und vieles mehr.
Wir könnten ihn gut gebrauchen


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2022)

Was würde ich grillen? 
Einfach alles was man grillen kann. 
Aber als erstes nen Zander direkt am Wasser.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. September 2022)

Für unser ABBA Angeln wäre so ein kleiner kompakter Gasgrill eine tolle Ergänzung für die Würstchen und vieles mehr.


----------



## Localhorst (26. September 2022)

Beim letzten mal gabs Burger und das war super lecker, aber das handling auf meinem mini Kohlegrill plus die nötige Ausrüstung (Kohle, Anzünder...) ist doch unnötig kompliziert. Würde den Grill nur zu gerne für die nächsten Burger nutzen!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. September 2022)

Moin, 
Ich würde zuvor gedämpfte Maiskolben darauf grillen, als Grillfleich noch marinierte 
, gut marmorierte Nackenkotteletts vom schwäbisch Hallischen. 
Ein paar Strauchtomaten wohl auch. 

Grüße, R. S.


----------



## Kuddel1968 (26. September 2022)

Ein so kompakter Grill ist doch einfach mal ideal gleich am Wasser alles erdenklich fangbare zu grillen. Barsch - filetiert einfach lecker. Grundeln im Stück als Snack zwischendurch - mein Beitrag zur Gewässerpflege . Mit  dem richtigen Geschirr dabei, lässt sich sicherlich auch ein Pfefferminztee kochen. Was ist schöner als frische Minze vom Ufer und dann aufgekocht...
Auf jeden Fall käme der auf die Liste "muss mit beim Angeln".


----------



## BobBuilder (26. September 2022)

Im besten Fall frisch gefangene Forelle...und wenn nichts ans Band geht, dann eben klassisch Bratwurst und Steak!


----------



## specimen038 (26. September 2022)

Perfekt für das Karpfenangeln...ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen


----------



## bic zip (26. September 2022)

Fingerfood beim Ansitzangeln, vorzugsweise Chickenwings und Rippchen.

…und hoffe dann das während des essens nichts beisst !


----------



## bonobo (26. September 2022)

Wird eingeweiht mit VW Currybockwurst in der XXL Version.


----------



## Mathew.g (26. September 2022)

Perfekt für die nächste Auszeit am Wasser oder beim Urlaub mit Familie und dem Rad….. von Bratwurst  über Fisch bis zum Gemüse ich finde sicher immer was passendes …


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2022)

Hallo,

als Franke natürlich Fränkische Bratwürste .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bronni (26. September 2022)

Ich mache es ganz einfach, Würstchen!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (26. September 2022)

Um es mit den Worten von Badesalz zu sagen, Worschd.


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. September 2022)

Bei mir auch WURST!


----------



## Niklas32 (26. September 2022)

Neben Steaks würde auch der ein oder andere Feta mit Knoblauch und Zwiebel in Alufolie darauf landen.


----------



## MichaG (26. September 2022)

Meine Tochter wünscht sich Burger im anstehenden Angelurlaub


----------



## Thomas. (26. September 2022)

am Wasser nur Würstchen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. September 2022)

Der würde nächstes Mal zum Platten zuppeln mitkommen und dann hoffentlich mit frischer Scholle sein Werk verrichten. Und wenn die Platten keine Lust haben, kommt ne Notwurst drauf.


----------



## Danielsu83 (26. September 2022)

Steaks, Wurst, Drumsticks, mir fällt da bestimmt was passendes ein


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. September 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Für unser ABBA Angeln wäre so ein kleiner kompakter Gasgrill eine tolle Ergänzung für die Würstchen und vieles mehr.


und vieles mehr-
mit P....n am Gasgrill eine Wurst Essen.
Beim ABBAngeln


----------



## Skott (26. September 2022)

Ich würde auf der Plancha Meeresfrüchte und Gemüse grillen....


----------



## compresiceps (26. September 2022)

Beim Angeln geht Bratwurst immer.


----------



## Oyabun (26. September 2022)

Alles, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist....
Ansonsten Steaks, Forellen und Würstel!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. September 2022)

Ich würde Fisch-Schaschlik, (Hack)steaks, Hühnerkeulen und vieles mehr mit dem Teil grillen und in einem passenden Topf mal Gratins zubereiten...


----------



## Wurmbaader (26. September 2022)

Von Steak bis frisch gefangenen Barsch. Alles was draufgeht.


----------



## trawar (26. September 2022)

Das ding ist doch prädestiniert um am Rhein damit Catch&Cock zu betreiben und wenn es zuhause mal schnell gehen soll und die Frau mal bok hat auf Fleisch kann man da sicherlich wunderbar Adana Kebap drauf machen.

Ich glaube ich muss mal wieder Grillen


----------



## u-see fischer (26. September 2022)

Würde auf dem Gasgrill Steaks (Schwein und/oder Rind) sowie Wurst und auch mal etwas Gemüse und auch Brot grillen.


----------



## Bilch (26. September 2022)

Würstchen, was sonnst   Fisch (frisch gefangen) würde aber auch gehen 

Als ich im Sommer zwei Wochen Urlaub für die Kinder hatte, aber ohne Auto war, weil meine Frau arbeitete, wäre so ein Grill eine nahezu perfekte Sache für unsere Picknickausflüge ...


----------



## vonda1909 (26. September 2022)

Es finden sich  viele Möglichkeiten  etwas zu grillen  Rippchen Wurst  Holzfällersteak.Doch auch eine Suppe geht auch darauf und wärmt in den kühlen  Abendstunden.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2022)

xxx


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2022)

Ich würde leckere Lammspiesschen darauf grillieren.


----------



## Fighter666 (26. September 2022)

Die erste Forelle direkt aus dem Wasser …hmmmmmmm legga 

Für grillen direkt vor Ort wäre das Teil absolut perfekt .

g fighter666


----------



## Seele (26. September 2022)

Burger und ich glaube auch Gemüse wäre auf der Plancha Platte ganz interessant.


----------



## punkarpfen (26. September 2022)

Bratwurst


----------



## Kay1 (26. September 2022)

Alles nur kein Gemüse


----------



## schomi (26. September 2022)

Ein schönes, gut abgehangenes Hüftsteak.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. September 2022)

Ein paar leckere Thüringer Bratwürste


----------



## Ron73 (26. September 2022)

Eine frisch gegrillte Thüringer mitten in der Hafencity hätte schon ein besonderes Flair. So könnte ich Bifi und co. unangetastet im Regal liegen lassen.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. September 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Für unser ABBA Angeln wäre so ein kleiner kompakter Gasgrill eine tolle Ergänzung für die Würstchen und vieles mehr.


Oder zum Herings Angeln in Kiel -Holtenau ,wenn wir keine Heringe fangen gibt's eine gegrillte Thüringer mitten in Holtenau am Kai.
​


----------



## Jakob2246 (26. September 2022)

Lecker Dorsch auf der Campingtour in Schweden.... Perfekt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (26. September 2022)

Thüringer und einen Champigon Spieß


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. September 2022)

Genau das richtige für das Grillen an unseren Teichen. Bratwurst, Nackensteaks und für meine Frau die unvermeidlichen Käsekrakauer.


----------



## ollidi (26. September 2022)

Ich würde da zwischen den Aktivitäten zu dem Grilleinsatz unterscheiden und davon abhängig machen, was auf den Grill kommt.
Originär als Fahrradpacktasche bei einer Radtour mit Frauchen würden kleine Würstchen, Hähnchensteaks, Nackensteaks und auch etwas gemüsiges auf den Grill kommen.
Bei einem Angeltripp könnte ich mir den Einsatz sehr gut bei einem kompletten Spinnfischtag mit ein oder zwei Kumpels vorstellen. Da würden dann locker Bratwurst und/oder Nackensteaks im Brötchen zubereitet. Das zünftig zur Mittagszeit und der Tag ist gerettet.


----------



## gotti25 (26. September 2022)

Da man beim Angeln kein Fisch isst, natürlich einen frisch marinierten Steak, dazu rosmarinkartoffeln und cherry Tomaten


----------



## el.Lucio (26. September 2022)

Paar ordentliche Welsfiltes.


----------



## nostradamus (26. September 2022)

hi,
meinen selbstgefangenen Fisch!


----------



## Jason (26. September 2022)

Ich würde das draufhauen was auf ihm passt und schnell gar wird. Vorzugsweise Steaks und Würstchen, dann muss ich nicht mehr, wenn ich mit Kochtopf an die Teiche gehe, die Holzkohle ablöschen.


----------



## Astacus74 (27. September 2022)

Sieht schick und praktisch aus das Teil, da kommen Wildbratwürstchen und Steak drauf vielleicht auch mal ein Stück Grillkäse oder ein paar gefülte Champions, eigentlich was auch sonst so auf den Grill kommt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (27. September 2022)

Nö, ich schlepp sowieso schon zu viel mit. 
Außerdem sind solche Grills nach dem ersten Einsatz hinüber, weil sich das dünne Büchsenblech durch die Hitze derart verformt, dass nichts mehr zusammenpasst.


----------



## Mooskugel (27. September 2022)

Ne Wurst zum Eingrillen. Danach mal sehen was so geht. Die Spießgrillfunktion wird auf jeden Fall auch getestet


----------



## Luis2811 (27. September 2022)

Ich würde Forellen frisch aus dem Bach oder zur Not, wenn's mit dem Fisch nicht klappt auch eine Wurst grillen.


----------



## MC Fly (27. September 2022)

Na da der Grill kompakt ist und mit zum Angeln geht frisch gefangene Forellen!!


----------



## kingandre88 (27. September 2022)

Es würde das übliche Grillgut wie Steaks und Würstchen geben, gelegentlich auch mal einen frisch gefangenen Fisch.


----------



## eiszeit (27. September 2022)

Am Wasser würde ich original fränkische Bratwürste auflegen.


----------



## uweosna (27. September 2022)

Ich würde den Grill mitnehmen, um beim gemeinschaftlichen Fischen mit anderen Forumsmitgliedern etwas Warmes servieren zu können. Am Besten frisch gefangenen Fisch, ansonsten tun es Würstchen immer.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2022)

Würstchen natürlich, das wäre perfekt fürs nächste Ükeltreffen, so kurz vor Mitternacht noch einen kleinen Snack für die total ausgehungerten Kollegen.


----------



## christianfaber (27. September 2022)

Moin Moin ich würde es mit frischen Fisch probieren und sonst natürlich mit Fleisch Fleisch  und Fleisch


----------



## Lachsjaeger (27. September 2022)

Ich würde Fleisch, Geflügel, Fisch und natürlich Gemüse darauf grillen


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich würde das draufhauen was auf ihm passt und schnell gar wird. Vorzugsweise Steaks und Würstchen, dann muss ich nicht mehr, wenn ich mit Kochtopf an die Teiche gehe, die Holzkohle ablöschen.


Wobei du dich ja aktuell ohnehin mir entziehst ;-(


----------



## wolverine 7878 (27. September 2022)

Für "normales" Fleisch ist dieser tolle Grill viel zu schade!! Bei mir wird nur selbst gefangener Fisch -Barsch und Zander oder Forelle gegrillt. Mit ein wenig Salz und Pfeffer immer ein Hochgenuss. Als Angler muss es einfach Fisch sein und dass direkt am Wasser. Was gibt es schöneres, als den eigenen Fang zu genießen. tight lines aus Hamburg


----------



## Bobby Brixton (27. September 2022)

Auf diesem tollen Teil wird gegrillt was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. Fisch, Schwein , Rind, Geflügel oder Wild, da kenne ich keine Gnade.
Außer Gemüse, dass kommt mir da nicht rauf.  Dazu noch ne leckere Marinade und der Tag ist gerettet.
Gruß aus HH

Bobby


----------



## Jule77 (27. September 2022)

Fisch fleisch gemüse


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2022)

Coole Aktion mit dem Grill.
Sollte man öfter machen. Eine bessere Mitgliederakquise gibt es nicht.
Neue Boardies schießen ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden.......


----------



## Finke20 (27. September 2022)

Ich werde es auch mal versuchen, ja was kommt auf den Grill .
Fleisch, Fisch und Gemüse kommen auf den Rost.


----------



## bathgate (27. September 2022)

Das Gerät wäre perfekt für den Urlaub gerade dann, wenn offenes Feuer (d.h. meine Bushbox XL oder die Tschum Feuerschale) zu gefährlich sind.

Das wird wahrscheinlich kommendes Jahr auf jeden Fall beim Urlaub auf Tenerifa der Fall sein. Dort würde ich dann eher Fisch und Meeresfrüchte, insbesondere Garnelen und Oktopus mit schön viel Knoblauch grillen.

In der Sommerphase am Liebsten den Fang direkt beim Angeln grillen, wobei offenes Feuer an nur wenigen Stellen am Main zulässig ist. Daher im Sommer dann eher bei Fahrradtouren etc. mit der Familie tendenziell dünneres Fleisch wie z.B. Schweinebauch oder Würste zusammen mit Grillgemüse grillen. Und, ihr werdet es vielleicht nicht glauben, aber Bruschetta vom Grill schmeckt einfach nur Hammer. Außerdem dürfte auch ne Jägerpfanne gut draufpassen, sodass auch viele Pfannen- oder Topfgerichte möglich sind. Hier dürfte "Kochen mit dem Hobo" von Joe Vogel viele gute Anregungen bieten. Denn auch Brotbacken auf dem Lagerfeuer ist möglich, umso einfacher wird Bannock auf dem Grill. Und wenn es draußen kälter wird, gibt es im Anschluss nen selbstgemachten Glühwein, abgeleitet aus dem klassischen Rezept für Feuerzangenbowle.


Edit sagt: mea culpa, da habe ich in meiner Begeisterung glatt die Erziehung vergessen. Danke Anglerboard Redaktion, ich finde das ne klasse Aktion. Habe eben nochmal ein wenig mehr zum Grill gegoogelt und er sieht von den Specs echt überzeugend aus.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. September 2022)

Von Würstchen über Steak bis hin zu frisch gefangenen Fischen würde alles auf dem Grill landen.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (28. September 2022)

Da Burger wohl immer schmecken würde ich bei einer gemütlichen Session ein paar leckere Angus Burger grillen.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. September 2022)

Hallo allerseits,

den würde ich tatsächlich sehr gerne gewinnen. Ein mobiler Grill in der Qualität ist schon eine feine Sache und sicher nicht nur für Angelausflüge ein willkommener Begleiter. 

Ich würde es ganz klassisch halten und in erster Linie leckere Würstchen vom heimischen Hofladen darauf grillen. Wenn es sich anbietet, käme natürlich auch mal ein Fisch drauf.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## STRULIK (28. September 2022)

Ich würde Schaschlik drauf grillen


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. September 2022)

Alles was sich grillen lässt.
Aus Inflationsgründen wohl aber nur der frische Fang, eventuell in Alufolie mit etwas Zwiebel, Tomate, Butter, Kräutern und Gewürzen.


----------



## Fishx (28. September 2022)

Als erstes die Kollegen von PETA die mir das Fleisch essen verbieten wollen…


----------



## sascha.angling (28. September 2022)

Auf der Plancha werden die bei mehrtägigen Ansitzen obligatorischen Burger (Patties und auch Burger-Buns) bestimmt richtig gut!


----------



## captn-ahab (29. September 2022)

Egal ob Angeln oder Gravelbike Tour, ich bevorzuge Burger und insbesondere die gute alte Bratwurst vom Metzger meines Vertrauens. Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus das Teil.


----------



## davidhecht (29. September 2022)

Barschfilets am besten frisch gefangen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. September 2022)

Thüringer und nur Thüringer.


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Ich gönn ihn Euch. 
Brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (29. September 2022)

Guten Abend,
ich würde gerne Forelle und Barsch auf den Grill legen. Wenn nichts beißt, dann eben Würstchen oder Nackenkotletts. Zum Nachtisch Bananen mit Kinderriegelfüllung


----------



## EnnoKvs (30. September 2022)

Also ich würde den Grill in gemütlicher Runde mit den Kumpels am See einweihen.
Was drauf kommt is mir egal so lange ein anständiges Tomahawk Steak ihn quasi entjungfert 
Und dann wird das geteilt damit alle schon mal was zwischen die Kauleisten kriegen.
Und wenn keiner was fängt das dann direkt verarbeitet werden kann, dann können Bratwürste und Co fertig bruzzeln.
Essen is ein schönes Hobby


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. September 2022)

Genau mein Thema, Grillen und Räuchern. Auch auf dem kleinen platzwunder kann man
so gut wie alles zubereiten. Er würde ein ständiger Begleite bei meinen Aufenthalten am Wasser
oder im Winter auch mal im Wald werden. Ob die schnelle Wurst oder etwas raffiniertes. Da
gibt es sicherlich keine Grenzen!


----------



## Tricast (30. September 2022)

Alles was meine Frau macht!


----------



## Floma (30. September 2022)

Da meine Schwägerin nicht drauf passt (zumindest nicht am Stück) und ich mir mit Merguez und Salciccia den Grill versauen würde, werden es wohl Bratwürste und vielleicht mal eine französische Chipolata werden.


----------



## Moringotho (30. September 2022)

Sers,

definitiv Steak und Bauchscheiben.

Ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## feko (1. Oktober 2022)

Alles mögliche. 
Meist Gemüse, 
Aber auch garnelen, paddies für Burger.
Ab und an ne woarscht.
Fisch oder n Steak. 
Lg


----------



## HSV1887 (1. Oktober 2022)

Meine Frau und ich planen im nächsten Jahr den Emsradweg mit dem Fahrrad ohne Elektromotor abzuradeln.

Da würde der Grill ja absolut perfekt passen...
Wir würden Bratwurst, Kotelett, Steak, Geflügel, usw grilen.
Und um nicht zu vergessen kommt natürlich auch Fisch auf den Grill......


----------



## JottU (1. Oktober 2022)

Steak und Bratwurst, wenn erfolgreich auch Fisch.
Auf keinen Fall Grünzeugs.


----------



## alexpp (1. Oktober 2022)

Ich möchte eigentlich nichts grillen, aber der Produktname ist echt gelungen.


----------



## litzbarski (2. Oktober 2022)

Hallo, ich würde Schmorwurst, Staeks und wenn ich einen fange - einen Barsch drauf legen.

Andre


----------



## +Wicked+ (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde ein leckeres Schweinesteak auf den Rost legen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2022)

Grillpansen & Spaghettieis


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Oktober 2022)

Ein wirklich durchdachter Grill!
Da es hier meist nur Grundeln gibt, würde ich ihn unterwegs zunächst mit diesen testen.


----------



## Stefan72 (3. Oktober 2022)

Am liebsten den Putin mit Gas aus seiner eigenen Produktion, aber nee, der Typ ist ja ungenießbar...

Insofern tut´s auch ein gutes Steak oder lecker Barschfilet.


----------



## FischFreund84 (3. Oktober 2022)

Auf jeden Fall Fisch, direkt am Wasser nach dem Fang.


----------



## Jurben (4. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde auch direkt frischen Fisch nehmen direkt am Wasser.
Etwas besseres gibt es m.M.n. nicht.

Jurben


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Oktober 2022)

Danke für Eure rege Teilnahme.

Der Gewinner des Grills heißt:
+Wicked+ 
Bitte sende mir Deine Adresse inkl. Mail-Adresse.

Bis zum nächsten Gewinnspiel


----------



## Nuesse (4. Oktober 2022)

+Wicked+ schrieb:


> Ich würde ein leckeres Schweinesteak auf den Rost legen.


Glückwunsch


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Gewinner und viel Freude damit!


----------



## silverfish (4. Oktober 2022)

Hoffentlich grillt er bald !


----------



## nostradamus (4. Oktober 2022)

Gratulation ... 

Team
Wann verlost ihr den nächsten Grill ????


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Oktober 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Gewinner


----------



## bic zip (4. Oktober 2022)

Glückwunsch.
Sind auf die Bilder von der Einweihung gespannt


----------



## EnnoKvs (5. Oktober 2022)

Glückwunsch bin schon auf die Bilder und den Erfahrungsbericht noigierig


----------



## +Wicked+ (5. Oktober 2022)

Dankeschön


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Oktober 2022)

Gratuliere


----------



## Bravissimo (10. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Sind auf die Bilder von der Einweihung gespannt





+Wicked+ schrieb:


> Ich würde ein leckeres Schweinesteak auf den Rost legen.


Ihm ist anscheinend sein Schweinsteak davon gelaufen.


----------



## silverfish (10. November 2022)

30 September angemeldet *. *25 Okt. letzter Post.
Gewinnleiche ???
_Oder er macht den 100 Tage Grilldauertest._


----------



## Vielmaterialwenigfisch (16. November 2022)

Würstchen + Fisch


----------



## Gert-Show (16. November 2022)

Vielmaterialwenigfisch schrieb:


> Würstchen + Fisch


Das Gewinnspiel läuft lief bis zum 04.10.2022 um 12 Uhr.


----------



## bic zip (16. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel läuft lief bis zum 04.10.2022 um 12 Uhr.


wahrscheinlich Verwandschaft vom Stella-Butterer


----------

